# Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?



## heiko-rech (5. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

meine drei Schleierschwänze verziehen sich schon ins tiefe Wasser und sicn nicht mehr so aktiv, die __ Sonnenbarsche auch. Die Goldfische und Schubunkin schwimmen noch an der Oberfläche.

Ich füttere derzeit Sticks und Frostfutter, die Scheierschwänze kommen aber nicht mehr so oft an die Oberfläche um die Sticks zu fressen. Ihnen scheint die Sonne zu fehlen.

Wenn ich Frostfutter gebe, das absinkt, schnappen sich die Schleierschwänze und __ Barsche das. 

Würde es ausreichen, wenn ich in der kalten Jahreszeit weiterhin NUR Frostfutter gebe? Wird das nicht zu einseitig?

Ich habe mich schon nach Sinkfuter umgesehen, aber da habe ich nur recht großes Koifutter in großen Mengen gefunden. Kennt jemand ein handelsübliches Futter aus dem Zierfischbereich (Tetra, Sera oder JBL) das ich füttern kann. Ich brauch ja nicht viel.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## March (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Versuchs doch mal mit (Dosen) Mais.


----------



## michaelSch (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Heiko,

in dieser Jahreszeit solltest Du die Fütterung ohnehin stark reduzieren, da der Stoffwechsel der Fische langsamer wird. Zuviel Futter belastet nur das Wasser und kann zu Verlusten führen.

Eine einseitige Ernährung brauchst Du nicht zu befürchten, da der Teich immer zusätzliche Nahrung liefert.

Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast in einem Tümpel Wasserflöhe, Cyclops oder Mückenlarven zu fangen, wäre das ideal. 

Gruss, Michael


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Halllo,


michaelSch schrieb:


> in dieser Jahreszeit solltest Du die Fütterung ohnehin stark reduzieren, da der Stoffwechsel der Fische langsamer wird.



Zu diesem Thema liest man oft auch andere Meinungen. Ich füttere schin weniger, als im Sommer, da die Fische ja auch nicht mehr so munter sind. Ganz einstellen wollte ich die Fütterung erst, wenn auch die Fische nicht mehr aktiv sind.


michaelSch schrieb:


> Zuviel Futter belastet nur das Wasser und kann zu Verlusten führen.


Ich füttere mit bedacht und eher Frostfutter, als Trockenfutter. 


michaelSch schrieb:


> Eine einseitige Ernährung brauchst Du nicht zu befürchten, da der Teich immer zusätzliche Nahrung liefert.


Naja, soviel leider nicht, da der Teich noch recht neu ist.


michaelSch schrieb:


> Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast in einem Tümpel Wasserflöhe, Cyclops oder Mückenlarven zu fangen, wäre das ideal.


Das füttere ich derzeit als Frostfutter, da ich sonst wenig Quellen dafür habe. Die Saison für Lebendfutter geht aber auch zu Ende.

Ich werd mich mal nach Granulatfutter für Goldfische  umsehen, das sinkt glaube ich auch auf den Grund und ist in kleinen Mengen im Handel.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Servus,...



March schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit (Dosen) Mais.




der Mais hat nur einen Nachteil,..das seine Schale nur schlecht verdaut wird,....!


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo,


March schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit (Dosen) Mais.



Hab ich schon mal versucht, die Goldis mögen ihn nicht und für die __ Barsche ist es ja nix.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## michaelSch (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Heiko,



> Zitat von michaelSch  Beitrag anzeigen
> in dieser Jahreszeit solltest Du die Fütterung ohnehin stark reduzieren, da der Stoffwechsel der Fische langsamer wird.
> 
> 
> ...


Der minimale Umkehrschluss wäre: Das der Stoffwechsel im Herbst/Winter gleich bleibt. Was Unsinn wäre.



> Naja, soviel leider nicht, da der Teich noch recht neu ist.


Auch wenn er erst in diesem Jahr angelegt wurde, gibt es ausreichend Anflugnahrung. Ausserdem brauchen die Fische jetzt, und erst recht im Winter, weniger bis nichts. Siehe Stoffwechsel.



> Die Saison für Lebendfutter geht aber auch zu Ende.


Solange ein Tümpel eisfrei ist, bekommt man auch Lebendfutter. Cyclops und weisse Mückenlarven z. B..

Gruss, Michael


----------



## Bebel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Heiko

Hatte auf Empfehlung aus dem Forum, Störfutter (Sinkfutter) für meine __ Silberkarpfen gekauft - auch die Verkäuferin im Zoohandel meinte, die stehen darauf. 

Na ja, meine Silberkarpfen interessieren sich nur bedingt für das Futter - dafür sind die Goldies und __ Shubunkin ganz scharf darauf.

Ich füttere meine Fische allerdings im Winter auch nur sehr wenig - daß die in einem neu angelegten Teich besonders viel zu fressen finden, bezweifel ich allerdings auch.

Nachdem im letzten Frühjahr das Eis endlich geschmolzen war, waren die Fische schon ziemlich dünn - außer mein dickes Shubunkinmädel - das hat wahrscheinlich dafür gesorgt, daß für die anderen nichts mehr übrig bleibt .

Gruß Bebel


----------



## michaelSch (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Bebel,



> daß die in einem neu angelegten Teich besonders viel zu fressen finden, bezweifel ich allerdings auch.





> Auch wenn er erst in diesem Jahr angelegt wurde, gibt es *ausreichend* Anflugnahrung



Als Nahrungsquelle dienen auch Algen und Detritus!

Sinkt die Wassertemperatur, reduzieren Fische ihre Aktivität (dazu gehört auch das Fressen), der Stoffwechsel reduziert sich auf das Nötigste um Energie zu sparen. 
Fische kommen mit viel weniger Nahrung aus, als die meinsten Leute denken.

Die meisten Fische, die ich in Gartenteiche zu sehen bekomme, sind zu dick. Was durch, wenn auch gut gemeinte, übermäßige Fütterung kommt. Die Folge davon, krankheitsanfällige Tiere und eine eutrophierung des Teiches.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## dome1994 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo 

Soll ich im Winter eigentlich weniger Füttern?  

Weil meine Koi nich mehr so viel fressen wie im Sommer. 

Gruss,Dominic


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Dominic,

herzlich Willkommen.

Hast Du diesen Thread, an den Du Deine Frage angeklebt hast, mal gelesen?

Ansonsten kann ich Dir unsere Suchfunktion wärmstens empfehlen, denn diese Frage wurde garantiert schon ausgiebist diskutiert. Ich empfehle Dir mal, durch die Rubrik Koi zu stöbern, da findest Du bestimmt einiges, was Dich interssieren dürfte.

PS: So einen großen Teich darfst Du auch gerne mal in Wort und Bild vorstellen! Wir gucken hier nämlich gerne Fotos!


----------



## dome1994 (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Ok,danke für die Info werde ich mir mal angucken 


Freundliche Grüße Dominic


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo,

seit eingien Tagen sind die Fische am Grund, es ist ja auch kalt. Momentan füttere ich nicht. Vorher habe ich Frostfutter gegeben, was ich auch demnächst weiter geben werde, aber in sehr geringen Mengen. Ich nehme Kleine Krebschen, die sinken ab und ich kann sehen, ob sie gefressen werden. Wenn die Fische nicht fressen, stelle ich die Fütterung ein.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sie nicht viel Futter über den Winter brauchen werden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## dome1994 (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo,ist in Frost futter eigentlich nur Krebs oder auch Trockenfutter?
Was ist der Unterschied zu normalen Futter?

Gruß Dominic


----------



## Christian und Frauke (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt füttern?*

Hallo Dominic,
Frostfutter ist tiefgefrorenes Lebendfutter(Mückenlarven,Garnelen u.s.w.)
Trockenfutter ist industriell hergestelltes Futter mit allerlei Zusätzen,muss aber deshalb nicht schlecht sein.
Es gibt aber auch getrocknetes Lebendfutter.


----------



## Niklas (17. Okt. 2009)

*Teich bzw Fische im Herbst*

..


----------



## petzecarp (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

Moin
Unser Teich ist vor 3 Monaten fertig geworden.
Es sind 3 Grasskarpfen 55cm, 8 Goldis, 1 __ Waller 55cm und etwas futterfisch für Max (unseren Waller) drinn.
Soll ich da nun im winter auch füttern?
Die bereits eingebrachten Planzen wachsen ja erst im nächsten Jahr (zwecks Nahrung).
 Petzecarp


----------



## Niklas (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

Hi. 
Von deinen Goldus kanste dich aber bald verabschieden und die __ Graskarpfen zestören auch deinen Pflanzenbestand.


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

Hallo!
Ich füttere noch Sera Koi Professional Frühjahr und Herbstfutter. Allerdings nicht täglich. Das schmeckt den Goldis, __ Shubunkin und den Kois. Es schwimmt erst an der Oberfläche und sinkt dann ab. Wenn es kälter wird füttere ich garnicht mehr. Das Futter gibt es auch in kleineren Mengen. Oder nach Proben fragen! Hab ich zum testen auch gemacht.


----------



## holly1357 (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

hi,

ich füttere auch noch...... solange es gefressen wird..... warum nicht..... und wenn von den 100 kügelchen 5 im filter landen, denke ich mir das sie noch hunger haben.....

aber das hab ich auch die letzten jahre so gehandhabt..... und sie sind werder fett noch überfüttert......


gruß holly


----------



## herbi (10. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

Servus,...

mit abnehmenden Wassertemperaturen (WT) im Herbst kannst du die Futtermenge reduzieren, ab etwa einer WT von 12°C wechselst du auf ein leicht verdauliches Futter am besten dazu eignet sich *Wheat Germ* Futter (sinkend)

Da die Fische mit abnehmenden WT auch ihren Stoffwechsel herunterfahren, genügt eine spährliche Fütterung alle 2-3 Tage. 
Fällt die WT unter 5°C Grad solltest du die Fütterung gänzlich einstellen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

Auch ich handhabe es so wie Holly,
solange sie fressen, bekommen sie auch was. Geht natürlich nur wenn der Filter noch läuft.
Auch ich füttere Wheat Germ mit 17% (!) Fettgehalt. Aber in kleinen Mengen.


----------



## Annett (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

Hallo Fischfütterer.

Beim Aufräumen bin ich über einen Link und die darin enthaltenen Beiträge gestolpert.
Hier der zum Thema Herbst/Winterfütterung. 

Ich lese Lars Dettmann gerne, denn er schreibt leicht verständlich und seine Argumente sind (meistens) gut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## maritim (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

hallo,

meine wenigkeit füttert seid ca. 4 wochen ein leichtes winterfutter.
in diesem jahr stehe ich aber vor einem rätsel.
die koi fressen mir die haare vom kopf und dabei hat das wasser nur noch 5 grad.

bin schon dazu übergegangen , das ich nur noch alle zwei tage futter in den teich werfe. aber die koi kommen einfach nicht zur ruhe und schwimmen munter im teich.:shock

frage mich gerade, ob ich vielleicht die fütterung total einstellen solle, das sie in die winterruhe gehen.


----------



## buddler (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Womit soll ich jetzt im Herbst füttern?*

hallo!
mir gehts genau so.meine kois halten in diesem jahr bis jetzt noch nix von winterruhe.sind zwar nicht mehr so flink,aber paddeln unermüdlich durch den teich.
gefüttert wird mit frostfutter wie z.b. mückenlarven,diskusmix(rinderherz mit mückenlarven und garnelen).alles in allem recht gehaltvolles futter.und nicht zu vergessen ab und zu noch regenwürmer aus dem garten.
in der nächsten woche solls frost geben,dann wirds wohl langsam ruhiger im teich.
allerdings nicht für mich,dann heißt es filteranlage ausstellen und alles säubern fürs nächste jahr.mir ist jetzt schon ganz schlecht.
muss das substrat eigendlich total sauber sein vor dem einlagern?
kenn das aus aquarienanlagen.wenn man da gebrauchtes filtermaterial mal getrocknet hat und dann wieder in den filter macht,so wird das wasser sehr milchig und riecht auch nicht so angenehm.wie macht ihr das denn?
gruß Jörg


----------

